# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 23-06-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 16-06-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Nba" (postuar 23-06-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19780

Titulli: "Missi behet nene!!" (postuar 23-06-2003 nga malli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19779

Titulli: "10 truke te mos frikesohesh." (postuar 23-06-2003 nga malli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19778

Titulli: "Vdekje nuk ka" (postuar 23-06-2003 nga Studenti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19777

Titulli: "F-1 student dhe krijim biznesi" (postuar 23-06-2003 nga metagent)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19775

Titulli: "ju pelqen me shume Qyteti apo fshati???" (postuar 23-06-2003 nga Zonjusha)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19774

Titulli: "ke do pelqenit me shume......??" (postuar 23-06-2003 nga Zonjusha)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19773

Titulli: "Killer Asteroids: A Real But Remote Risk?" (postuar 23-06-2003 nga Pogradecari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19771

Titulli: "KKSHA dhe çmimet Hands of Hope për Klintonin, Xhemën dhe Zherkën" (postuar 23-06-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19770

Titulli: "Armet kimiko-berthamore ne Irak Fantazi apo realitet." (postuar 22-06-2003 nga R2T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19768

Titulli: "Ne Rrjeten E Policise &quot;peshqit E Vegjel&quot; Te Droges" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19763

Titulli: "80% e popullsise ne zonat rurale jeton ne varferi" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19762

Titulli: "&quot;Easter Eggs&quot;" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga Nickmaster)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19760

Titulli: "Kesh" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19759

Titulli: "Samiti i Selanikut" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19758

Titulli: "Pershendetje" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga Beckham)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19757

Titulli: "si te mbrohemi nga AHV pozitiv" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga dini2)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19755

Titulli: "Shqiptarët në Greqi Nr. 2" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga huggos)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19754

Titulli: "Informaliteti Ekonomik Ne Shqiperi" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19753

Titulli: "Programe per te gjetur shpejt dicka ne kompjuterin tuaj" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19751

Titulli: "Poezi nga ermal xhelo" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga ermal :xhoker: )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19750

Titulli: "Sa i rendesishem eshte takimi per ju ?" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga Zonjusha)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19746

Titulli: "cila eshte deshira jote me e madhe ?" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga badylove)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19743

Titulli: "Dallimi midis te krishtereve dhe deshmitareve te Jehovait" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga ibnruzhd78)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19740

Titulli: "Rregullorja e ketij nenforumi!!!" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19737

Titulli: "Ashtu Eshte  Se  Feja Eshte Ma Evjeter Se Kombi" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga rraif)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19736

Titulli: "Kurora e &quot;Miss Shqipërisë&quot; mbetet në Tiranë" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19734

Titulli: "Partizoni" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga dordi1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19727

Titulli: "Ja dhe nje Fierake tjeter ne forum" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga xXx-GirL16-xXx)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19725

Titulli: "Lewis vs Klickov" (postuar 22-06-2003 nga Ihti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19724

Titulli: "Vullneti i lirë" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19723

Titulli: "Brenda korrikut, bisedimet Prishtine - Beograd" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19721

Titulli: "Haxhiu  Dhe  Zeka!" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga Nika)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19719

Titulli: "Mireseerdha" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga nursezi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19718

Titulli: "Si ta bej qe te me shprehe dashurine?" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga gjakova e kuqee)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19717

Titulli: "Ndeshjet para eliminatore" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19716

Titulli: "Selam Alejkum te gjithe vellezerve dhe motrave muslimane..!" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga Fatih)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19711

Titulli: "Spam killer" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga DaNgErOuS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19710

Titulli: "Legjenda e bores se pergjakur." (postuar 21-06-2003 nga Loti i shpirtit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19709

Titulli: "nqs nje djale/vajze ju shikon cfare mendoni ???" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga bukuroshe vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19707

Titulli: "Poezi" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga DJ KOSMONOVA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19706

Titulli: "Ideologjitë e vjetëra - të gjalla edhe sot?" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19705

Titulli: "Emigranet Shqipatre Ndikojne Ne Zhvillimin Ekonomik Te Vendeve Te Tjera" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga IL-ALTO)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19704

Titulli: "vendet me te mira per tu puthur????????????????????" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga strawberry)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19703

Titulli: "Maredheniet para fejese apo martese" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga IL-ALTO)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19699

Titulli: "Super Barsaleta Nga SUPERSTAR_N1" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19698

Titulli: "Argumentet Per Egzistencen E Zotit" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19697

Titulli: "Cfare mendimi keni per vetvrasjen ?!" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga Ingenuous)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19695

Titulli: "Shkaqet e lindjes dhe ardhjes se ateizmit" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19694

Titulli: "Pershendetje te gjitheve kudo qe ndodheni!" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga bledbeld)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19693

Titulli: "Dialog Me Ateistin Ose Mosbesimtarin" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19692

Titulli: "Gjuha Shqipe" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19691

Titulli: ".*dialogu i muslimanit me kristianin*" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19689

Titulli: "Emigracioni ne Kanada" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19688

Titulli: "50 grate e Nanos ne Beograd - Apokalipsi" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19687

Titulli: "Deklarata e përgjithshme mbi të drejtat e Njeriut" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19686

Titulli: "Filma &quot;Blu&quot; - Jo Per Ata Qe Marrin Prozac." (postuar 21-06-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19685

Titulli: "Nacionalizmi Dhe Kozmopolitët &quot;vullgarë&quot; Shqiptarë!" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga Nika)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19683

Titulli: "Shqiptarja Ne Greve: &quot;mos Na Ktheni Ne Shqiperi!&quot;" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19682

Titulli: "Ndryshime rrënjësore tek besimet Shqiptare" (postuar 21-06-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19681

Titulli: "Jovica Në Hagë Në Ngujim, Djemtë E Jovicës Në Hall E Në Trishtim" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga Nika)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19680

Titulli: "ADVANCE internet sharing!!!" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga sircam)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19675

Titulli: "Merkato" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19673

Titulli: "Fillimi i PD-se dhe vazhdimi i PS-se(politika fiskale e tyre)" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19671

Titulli: "Hidhesire..." (postuar 20-06-2003 nga Shpirta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19669

Titulli: "Interpretimi i Endrrave" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga Iliri88)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19668

Titulli: "Historia tragjike e nje dashurie te humbur" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga octapodi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19667

Titulli: "Te besojme me teper tek Zoti apo tek vetja?!" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga Serendipity)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19665

Titulli: "A duhet  te frenojme ndjenjat tona?!" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga Serendipity)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19664

Titulli: "Sokrati" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga nitROSHI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19663

Titulli: "Cmimi i kohes!" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga Estella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19662

Titulli: "Pashko Gjeçi, perkthyesi me i madh i gjuhes shqipe" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19661

Titulli: "Cila eshte vlera e diskutimeve ne forum?" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19659

Titulli: "Kultura politike e shqiptareve" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19658

Titulli: "Numerohen rreth 15 milion shqiptare ne bote" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19657

Titulli: "Teori e re për origjinën e jetës në Tokë" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19656

Titulli: "Kurt-Cobain" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga ComeAsYouAre)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19655

Titulli: "Pse BJONDET bejne me qef?" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga kerkollogai0000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19654

Titulli: "Frano Prendi, themeluesi i prehistorise shqiptare" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19651

Titulli: "feja  eshte fe  dhe kombi eshte komb sikurse djelli dhe hana" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga rraif)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19650

Titulli: "Cdo te thote te jesh i/e dashuruar" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga DJ KOSMONOVA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19649

Titulli: "Te biesh ne dashuri eshte kollaj,por ta ruash deri ne fund eshte zor!" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19648

Titulli: "Shqipetaret Dhe Shqiperia" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga DJ KOSMONOVA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19647

Titulli: "A ju kujtohet viti 1996?" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19646

Titulli: "Intervista e Kadarese: Si po &quot;hyjne&quot; shqiptaret ne Europe." (postuar 20-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19645

Titulli: "Gjyqi i Milloshevicit ne Hage." (postuar 20-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19644

Titulli: "Dinamo Football Club" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19643

Titulli: "Prezantimi i Amarildo" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga Amarildo_London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19642

Titulli: "Lajme nga Kampionati Shqiptar" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19641

Titulli: "Gjyqi i Berlusconit...." (postuar 20-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19640

Titulli: "Pershendetje te gjitheve" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga *~2*DiE*4~*)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19635

Titulli: "A eshte nje jete e mjaftueshme?" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga juliana^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19633

Titulli: "Miqesi nga vajzat ne diaspore" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga Hysniu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19631

Titulli: "Arrestohet në shpellën e malit të Dajtit, vrasësi i Ali Demit" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19629

Titulli: "Si mund te shkruhet!" (postuar 20-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19628

Titulli: "Si ta kuptoj qe me dashuron vertet" (postuar 19-06-2003 nga korcarja_16)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19623

Titulli: "Urë prej njeriut te njeriu!" (postuar 19-06-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19622

Titulli: "London__boy duke kerxyer (dancing) kur kam qene i vogel." (postuar 19-06-2003 nga london--boy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19621

Titulli: "Lepuri dhe pula duke bere DASHURI" (postuar 19-06-2003 nga london--boy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19620

Titulli: "Ja dhe nje teme per faliljen e lumtur. Good looking family." (postuar 19-06-2003 nga london--boy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19619


Temat me te komentuara

Titulli: "Kafe TIRONA......" (postuar 24-11-2002 nga Tironcja---)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=8751

Titulli: "Klubi i Milanistave 1" (postuar 18-06-2002 nga PRINCE E75)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=2517

Titulli: "Shqiptaret ne Greqi" (postuar 15-06-2002 nga edi72)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=2395

Titulli: "Per cfare filmi behet fjale?" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga bjondina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14560

Titulli: "Shqiptaret ne NY, SHBA" (postuar 21-11-2002 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=8599

Titulli: "Si vjen bashkimi kombetar?" (postuar 22-04-2002 nga Anton)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=&threadid=241

Titulli: "Korcare! Eja mblidhuni ketu, ketu!" (postuar 21-08-2002 nga loznjare86)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=4864

Titulli: "Kafeneja &quot;Muzike e Zgjedhur&quot; (Origjinali)" (postuar 22-02-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=12938

Titulli: "Akuza ndaj kryebashkiakut Rama" (postuar 08-01-2003 nga Vinny_T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=10734

Titulli: "Per studentet ne Londer, Angli" (postuar 26-04-2002 nga London_UK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=&threadid=481

Titulli: "Klasa e IV C &quot;Raqi Qirinxhi&quot;, Korce!!!" (postuar 21-06-2002 nga Vito Corleone)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=2638

Titulli: "Forca Gjermania" (postuar 27-06-2002 nga Sokoli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=2832

Titulli: "Iraku ne qender te vemendjes se Opinionit Boteror." (postuar 23-01-2003 nga Eni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=11371

Titulli: "Kurani, Luftenxites Apo Fe E Paqes!?" (postuar 07-05-2002 nga Jesushaus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=1082

Titulli: "C'mendoni mbi akademik Rrexhep Qosja" (postuar 28-08-2002 nga kosovar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=5075

Titulli: "Klubi i Milanistave 2" (postuar 21-03-2003 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14508

Titulli: "Nga elbasani....kane humbur te gjithe..." (postuar 03-12-2002 nga belerofon)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=9187

Titulli: "Fiks Fare(20 faqe)" (postuar 07-02-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=12104

Titulli: "Forza Azzuri !" (postuar 25-05-2002 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=1735

Titulli: "Ish anetare te UCK-se, perfshire Fatmir Limaj, te kerkuar nga Gjykata e Hages" (postuar 18-02-2003 nga Arb)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=12679

Titulli: "Darvinizmi" (postuar 20-09-2002 nga Sokoli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=5922

Titulli: "Beratasit" (postuar 29-06-2002 nga KACAKU)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=2904

Titulli: "Konflikti Izrael - Palestine...." (postuar 22-04-2002 nga Eni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=&threadid=237

Titulli: "Greqishtja e ka prejardhjen nga Shqipja" (postuar 21-08-2002 nga KinG_MousE)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=4847

Titulli: "Ditari i ndienjave" (postuar 17-12-2002 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=9880

Titulli: "Opinionet tuaja per Tiranen dhe tiranasit." (postuar 18-12-2002 nga toni-ardit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=9927

Titulli: "Vrasjet enigmatike ne Kosove" (postuar 04-01-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=10576

Titulli: "365 edhe një" (postuar 25-01-2003 nga D D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=11495

Titulli: "Klubi I Tironcave" (postuar 10-11-2002 nga bayern)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=8070

Titulli: "Aktivitete, organizime, ne Gjermani" (postuar 07-02-2003 nga CyniCal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=12087

Titulli: "Korcare ejani te qajme hallet dhe gezimet ketu!" (postuar 14-03-2003 nga topolina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14190

Titulli: "Forca Brazil" (postuar 26-05-2002 nga PRINCE E75)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=1796

Titulli: "Sofra TIRONCE" (postuar 07-04-2003 nga Tironci)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15473

Titulli: "Shqiptarët në Itali" (postuar 14-05-2002 nga klajd)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=1407

Titulli: "Kafeneja &quot;Muzike e Zgjedhur&quot; (vazhdim #1) Borshi Sarandes" (postuar 24-04-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16406

Titulli: "Une jam Debi !" (postuar 19-05-2003 nga Debile)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17750

Titulli: "Largimi i Janullatosit" (postuar 19-12-2002 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=9975

Titulli: "Kenge qe te ngelen ne mendje" (postuar 06-11-2002 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=7913

Titulli: "Aktivitete, organizime, ne Angli" (postuar 29-01-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=11696

Titulli: "Azem Hajdari, Hero?" (postuar 07-09-2002 nga klod)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=5418

Titulli: "A duhet te largohet EDI RAMA" (postuar 15-10-2002 nga Der Albaner)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=6965

Titulli: "Kush e gjen??" (postuar 13-02-2003 nga Flava)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=12483

Titulli: "Mesazhe dashuri per njeri tjetrin ..." (postuar 09-06-2003 nga london_girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18984

Titulli: "Te lozim pak !!!" (postuar 26-02-2003 nga Blerim London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13244

Titulli: "Ja ku erdha dhe une" (postuar 27-03-2003 nga LORI84)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14820

Titulli: "Na Tregoni Dicka Nga Bota E Femres" (postuar 20-06-2002 nga TIRONSIII)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=2608

Titulli: "Kombetarja Shqiptare" (postuar 23-04-2002 nga briiigi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=&threadid=293

Titulli: "Ja kush e varros pavaresine e Kosoves dhe demton Shqiperine" (postuar 16-01-2003 nga Shën Albani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=11039

Titulli: "Batuta nga filma shqiptare" (postuar 11-03-2003 nga Ihti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14022

Titulli: "Shpetimi." (postuar 28-10-2002 nga deshmuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=7529

Titulli: "Do tu pelqente te jetonit ne nje shtet islamik?" (postuar 21-10-2002 nga deshmuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=7255

Titulli: "Te dua ti se kupton." (postuar 18-12-2002 nga ^Pretty_Girl^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=9963

Titulli: "Shkelqimi dhe renia e shokut Nano" (postuar 07-04-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15428

Titulli: "Poezi, Citate" (postuar 11-05-2003 nga harry)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17327

Titulli: "Kadare, i madh apo i famshem?" (postuar 11-08-2002 nga macia_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=4515

Titulli: "Pershendetje!!! Jam e re ketu ..." (postuar 11-10-2002 nga Prishtinalikja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=6803

Titulli: "Klubi I Juventinave" (postuar 14-08-2002 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=4635

Titulli: "Rikthimi i Familjes Mbreterore" (postuar 16-06-2002 nga Tigrimelara)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=2446

Titulli: "Traditat, zakonet, doket dhe kostumet tona." (postuar 27-06-2002 nga Orion_DYRRAHU)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=2840

Titulli: "A ishte ai turk nje pushtim?" (postuar 13-05-2002 nga Anton)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=3855

Titulli: "Kafeneja &quot;Muzike e Zgjedhur&quot; (vazhdim #2) Kepi Rodonit" (postuar 21-05-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17917

Titulli: "Sofra TIRONCE 2" (postuar 02-05-2003 nga Tironci)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16816

Titulli: "Disa foto te bukura(11 faqe)" (postuar 28-02-2003 nga Plaku_i_urte)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13311

Titulli: "C'fare do te beni n.q.s e dashura juaj ka ngelur shtatezan" (postuar 14-01-2003 nga ema sinani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=10945

Titulli: "Wrestling" (postuar 18-06-2002 nga Shanon)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=2521

Titulli: "Ditari i Ndienjave" (postuar 24-04-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16357

Titulli: "Accettate una ragazza Italiana?" (postuar 22-01-2003 nga alessia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=11336

Titulli: "Pse ia keputni arabisht?" (postuar 25-12-2002 nga kiufiu2)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=10258

Titulli: "Sa here ne jete dashuron njeriu?" (postuar 05-10-2002 nga bjondina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=6515

Titulli: "Procesi i Pavarësimit të Kosovës" (postuar 08-04-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15508

Titulli: "C'fare ndodh pas vdekjes !!!" (postuar 07-08-2002 nga huggos)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=4353

Titulli: "Shqiperia dergon trupa ne Irak" (postuar 10-03-2003 nga Redi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13933

Titulli: "Thoni nje emer te bukur Vajze!" (postuar 04-03-2003 nga Living_in_Vain)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13557

Titulli: "Fotografi nga Formula_1" (postuar 06-05-2002 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=6349

Titulli: "Ortodoksia dhe Shqiperia" (postuar 23-03-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14611

Titulli: "biondet...." (postuar 24-02-2003 nga Klaudia_20)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13081

Titulli: "Cfare kuptoni me fjalen terrorist?" (postuar 05-01-2003 nga deshmuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=10606

Titulli: "&quot;Nusja , a duhet me shume se  nena juaj&quot;" (postuar 15-08-2002 nga Letersia 76)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=4673

Titulli: "Heavy Metal" (postuar 14-07-2002 nga Firewall1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=3425

Titulli: "Cilat jane dallimet midis rinise se Kosoves dhe Shqiperise?" (postuar 12-12-2002 nga Arjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=9667

Titulli: "Poezi" (postuar 28-05-2002 nga YLLI MUCA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=5883

Titulli: "Kush mendoni se do e fitoj Kampionatin Boteror te Futbollit?" (postuar 26-04-2002 nga Ermond)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=&threadid=449

Titulli: "Zgjidhni Miss Albania 2002 ne forum" (postuar 29-07-2002 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=4038

Titulli: "Ja dhe fotoja Ime" (postuar 09-05-2003 nga Niku17)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17211

Titulli: "Hajde për hajër!" (postuar 14-12-2002 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=9749

Titulli: "C fare forme ka Zoti ?" (postuar 21-03-2003 nga gladiator)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14535

Titulli: "Edhe fotoja ime" (postuar 26-02-2003 nga Klaudia_20)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13232

Titulli: "Loje me emra" (postuar 24-05-2003 nga Kristtina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18105

Titulli: "Manchester United - Fans Club" (postuar 04-01-2003 nga ruhit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=10558

Titulli: "Kadare nen akuzen e besimtareve myslymane" (postuar 06-10-2002 nga Shën Albani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=6570

Titulli: "Barsaletat e mia" (postuar 14-12-2002 nga AnA_FiErAkJa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=9772

Titulli: "Shqiperia,mbreteri Apo Republike?" (postuar 14-09-2002 nga Vjosa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=5735

Titulli: "Elita 5 - Grupi me i mire shqiptar" (postuar 22-04-2002 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=&threadid=247

Titulli: "Prane oxhakut rri Hasani, pi duhan edhe mendon ...." (postuar 01-06-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18549

Titulli: "Biznesmenët serbë pushtojnë Shqipërinë" (postuar 26-04-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16492

Titulli: "...gjer ne eshtra ndezur." (postuar 08-09-2002 nga MEDEA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=5455

Titulli: "Pershendes Te Gjithe Tropojanet" (postuar 13-06-2003 nga Zonjusha)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19258

Titulli: "TOMORRi" (postuar 02-05-2003 nga Don Zhuan)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16801

Titulli: "A ka ish Ismailsa...?( nga tirona)" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga Tironci)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15019

Titulli: "Ju ftoj te shkruani parodi" (postuar 25-12-2002 nga ben-shkodrani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=10244

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

23 06:
 o _ScoRPioN_ (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=51

23 06:
 o KorcaVizion (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=609

23 06:
 o WalKAlonE (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=991

23 06:
 o Danger_Girl (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1196

23 06:
 o EvisNY (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1777

23 06:
 o g-81 (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3315

23 06:
 o Petriti (34) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3914

23 06:
 o Genti1 (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4247
 o Libido (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4982

23 06:
 o xinxife (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7106

23 06:
 o Qemal (34) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8337

24 06:
 o Loritc3 - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7972

24 06:
 o thomas (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2315

24 06:
 o Lorin Banja (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2995

24 06:
 o ema sinani (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3356
 o emilia (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3906

24 06:
 o vagabondi (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3986

24 06:
 o leci (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5239

24 06:
 o Klodiani (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5256
 o horri (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5574

24 06:
 o Beni_Sh (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8404

24 06:
 o ufoplanet - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8571

24 06:
 o kirurgus (31) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8744

25 06:
 o klarion (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=535

25 06:
 o valdet74 (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=613

25 06:
 o ai hyjnori jot - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=795

25 06:
 o Albhoffa (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=972

25 06:
 o Mikel_Joni (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=979

25 06:
 o Erion (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1168

25 06:
 o AlieNation (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1613


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 16-06-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 177 Anetare te rinj
 o 231 Tema te reja
 o 4,503 Postime te reja
 o 10 Sondazhe te reja

----------

